# DIY Dial test indicator holder



## celsoari (May 28, 2020)

how i made my DIY dial test indicator holder. I hope you like the construction video:






greetings from Brazil

Celso Ari


----------



## RJSakowski (May 28, 2020)

Beautiful work, as usual!


----------



## tweinke (May 28, 2020)

Always interesting seeing your projects!


----------



## celsoari (May 29, 2020)

RJSakowski said:


> Beautiful work, as usual!



Thanks


----------



## celsoari (May 29, 2020)

tweinke said:


> Always interesting seeing your projects!


thanks bro


----------



## Old Mud (May 29, 2020)

Very nice job !!


----------



## Joeman77 (May 29, 2020)

Looks great, makes me guilty for spending a few buck on a Chinese knock-off, maybe next time.


----------



## celsoari (May 31, 2020)

Old Mud said:


> Very nice job !!


thanks


----------



## celsoari (May 31, 2020)

Joeman77 said:


> Looks great, makes me guilty for spending a few buck on a Chinese knock-off, maybe next time.


its true..greetings from Brazil


----------

